# Where can find manual for apps. in Android Market ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Where can find pdf manual for apps. in Android Market ?


For example "Astro File Manager".


How does one know how to use app. if there is no instructions how to use it anywhere ???


Thanks.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

There are no manuals on how to use specific apps. You could try contacting the developer, they may help.


----------

